# Car detailing tent



## mob17 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have just ordered a load of detailing goodies and will be doing my first ever detail soon.

Whats concerning me is the British weather as i don't have a garage. So i have been looking at some gazebos. Will 3m x 3m be enough with room to work around? Also the cheapest one I have been recommended is around £100: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002IS7J3S/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pd_sim_sg_10

Have you guys got any suggestions for any cheaper but wind/rain resistant ones?


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

What ever you buy make it its well secured,it only takes a small gust of wind to lift over the car scratching everything in its path


----------



## mob17 (Jul 21, 2012)

That would be a nightmare.

I managed to find a decent 6x3 one from a forum member of another site. Good price too. I will hopefully collect in a few days. 

In your opinion are 4 12kg weights enough?


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

I bet the "sail" of a gaza can pull over a 12Kg weight. If it can topple one it will be moments before it yank free. So I suppose it means how are you fastening the weights? Our parasol needs more than 25Kg and has only a qtr of the "sail" area. TBH it would bother me. Esp with my car under it. I though you could fit rawlbolts into the house wall and tie down two corners and earth anchor the other two, but I think that the wind will just get under it and shred the material of the gaza and then those aluminium poles come banging down on your car.

It is obviously your call. I think it is too risky for me but you maybe figured a magic plan I haven't thought of. Good luck.


----------



## mjbchill (May 17, 2012)

a good idea ,


----------



## mob17 (Jul 21, 2012)

Nope, no magic plan. I'm new to detailing (and gazebos/tents) and just want to do it properly, as in not in sunlight. A gazebo seems the only affordable way for me. I guess i just really need to make sure i fix it down properly.

The weights i have seen are these http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B003EDDX22/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pd_sim_sbs_lp_3 a total of 48kg. But i suppose that won't be enough for a 6 x 3 gazebo with sides?

If its too risky, what would you do in my situation? Just wait for a dull dry day?


----------



## mjbchill (May 17, 2012)

I'm just as unwashed as you mate and I think it's a good idea ,6x25 lt drums full of water should hold it down !! 

I'm sick of begging and borrowing sheds & garages to get cars done I may just invest in one myself !!


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Ffs.....
Concrete eye bolts.
Proper steel rawl plugs drilled in and left permanently, in the appropriate positions.
Merely then screw in your eye bolts for the duration of the job.


----------



## mob17 (Jul 21, 2012)

Fac said:


> Ffs.....
> Concrete eye bolts.
> Proper steel rawl plugs drilled in and left permanently, in the appropriate positions.
> Merely then screw in your eye bolts for the duration of the job.


Why the frustration?

Anyways i cant have it on my drive permanently. I want to find a good way to fix it on a temporary basis.

Thanks for your suggestion though.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

he means stick the securing bolts in your drive so you cn use them when you need them. no weights needed. however on my 3x4.5m gazebo i have 80kg on sand bags + water bags that can also be attached.


----------



## mob17 (Jul 21, 2012)

tom-225 said:


> he means stick the securing bolts in your drive so you cn use them when you need them. no weights needed. however on my 3x4.5m gazebo i have 80kg on sand bags + water bags that can also be attached.


Hmm, i dont really want to have a load of bolts stuck in my drive 

I may just use 4-6 of those sanded weights (48-72kg). Surely that will be safe?


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

.....


----------



## mob17 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks Fac  Thats really helpful. Love the drawing of the car. 

This way does seem better, in case of winds, and probably cheaper than using the weights. So i need steel rawl plugs, eye bolts to screw in and out and some sort of ties. I am assuming the "tie down" and "down tie" just means DT tied down to a bolt at TD?

Also, i've just got a mental image of me hammering in the steel rawl plugs into my bricks on the driveway, and the bricks just breaking apart and the plugs not fixing in. Hopefully this is just a mental image and it actually won't do this.


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

.....


----------



## mob17 (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice analogy. Thanks for the advice; i'll try and do it on a nice day


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

What about not doing it on such a windy day? For one that cheap it will probably buckle in the wind anyway if it's needs to be held down by bolts into the concrete.

You could have no tent on a windy day and a tree branch or neighbours garden chair, Brolley bin etc blow into it. Keep to your original plan ad lob the weights on and stop worrying too much. If it gets too windy pack up for the day!


----------



## mob17 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah i think im just trying to prepare for a storm! 

Ive got the gazebo/marquee now and it looks very sturdy. Its definately not a cheap one. I'll just see how i go and then get weights/bolts as i see fit.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

What about mobile valeters? What do they use?


----------

